# 2 Questions... m40 in cold/snow/ice & civi AK



## peefyloo (Dec 15, 2009)

My first question: Anyone have any information how well the m40's perform in the cold with snow and ice in the mix? I'm not too familiar with bolts, I know that my m16 decided to take a shit a few times. I was just curious because I was thinking about the performance up in the mnts of Afghanistan.

My second question: Who makes decent civi ak variants? I know very little and I'm quite weary of purchasing one until I know what manufactureres are more reputable. The reason I ask is because I was in a store today with my son and saw a WASR-10 for $300 a Mak-90 for $450 and also a SAR-1 and a AMD-65... not sure on the price. Not sure on the exact manufacturer - I wouldnt buy a firearms from there anyway. Just curious if anyone could recommend a decent manufacturer and model.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2009)

I own one WASR-10.  It is the milled reciever to accept the double stack 30 round mags. 

Things to look for are the if the front sight is canted to the left or right.  This seems to be common with WASR's. 

Some people who "ride" the bolt forward complain that WASR's won't chamber.  The AK was made to release the bolt from the rearward position.  I've not had problems with hanging up the bolt on the cartridge if I perform a charge this way. 

For the money, I can't complain about the WASR-10 (Romanian) AK.  It could use some better furniture, but at the time I purchased the rifle it was only $350.  Seems like they've just about doubled this past two years, if you can find them.



Can't comment on the M240, never used it.  I'm an old guy and we only had the M60 and M60A2 for suppressive fire.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 16, 2009)

8'Deuce, the M-40 is a 7.62 bolt action rifle.

Peefyloo, a good friend I shoot with hunts Thar in the Southern Alps with a Remington 700.  He has had no problems with the bolt icing over.  He uses a light coat of Mobil 1 on the bolt and it can get f***ing cold there, I once got my lip stuck to the bolt handle on my Parker Hale (don't ask :doh:).  I can't comment on that platform in a Military context, I used an AI AW in Bamiyan as a DM rifle and never had a problem, I used CLP on that.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> 8'Deuce, the M-40 is a 7.62 bolt action rifle.




oooops. 

Old age is kicking in.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 16, 2009)

Unless you dump water and then flash freeze it on a bolt action rifle, it is nearly impossible to freeze one up.  BA's are not gas operated which takes pretty much all of the issue out of play.  It never hurts to exercise the bolt if you feel it has ice building up; that is unless you are in your hide and have targets, then you exercise it with live fire.  The coating of oil mentioned by Mac is your best defense.  I would worry more about my optics performing in extreme cold than I would my weapon.:2c:


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 16, 2009)

Shot the M40 in Norway above teh circle.... no issues.  Scope fog but that was it.


----------

